# When using USB mic, is laptop audio out good enough?



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

I know at one time we used an external usb sound card for both the input and output but now with a USB mic, can we just use the headphone jack on the laptop to output sound to our AVR/preamp?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I the headphone output is a fine substitute for an external sound card. That is what I use, and it seems to be pretty common practice. I also use a USB mic and laptop and find it to be extremely convenient for doing measurements.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Just check that the output doesn't have any processing being applied to it (e.g. Beats audio).


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JimP said:


> I know at one time we used an external usb sound card for both the input and output but now with a USB mic, can we just use the headphone jack on the laptop to output sound to our AVR/preamp?



Here is my laptop sound card calibration file


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Phillips said:


> Here is my laptop sound card calibration file
> 
> View attachment 40099



What kind of Laptop is that?

My Headphones are AKG-K702

Personally, I find the headphone out on the 15" MacBook pro to be lack luster, the same for the onboard (Realtek?) audio on my ASUS FM1 motherboard. The MacBook lacks punch, power (volume), and some detail. The Headphone out on My Windows XP based Laptop is the worst of the bunch, it may be flat, but numbers tell part of the picture. The sounds quality reminds me of a decent connection with a modest cell phone. It works, but it's not great. Nothing can really compare to a good sound card with a good dac with a good headphone amp. There are a number of USB models to choose from, Benchmark Audio, Headroom (ignore the BitHead, no bass), Grace Design M902/M903, Peachtree, ASUS Xonar Essence One (Low end of the high end), and some others I cant pull out of my head right now. 


I don't know the model off hand. If you search ebay, there is a rechargable battery powered Headroom DAC-AMP out there that is of good quality.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Here is my laptop sound card calibration file
> 
> View attachment 40099


How did you create it?


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

8086 said:


> What kind of Laptop is that?
> 
> My Headphones are AKG-K702
> 
> ...


The sound card headphone out for REW is only being used to drive an input, not a nice large set of headphones. I would not consider lack luster headphone performance to be an indicator of poor frequency response when "only" driving a Pre/Pro input.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

eclipse911t said:


> The sound card headphone out for REW is only being used to drive an input, not a nice large set of headphones. I would not consider lack luster headphone performance to be an indicator of poor frequency response when "only" driving a Pre/Pro input.


I agree

This is a pretty good result and used as soundcard calibration file to allow for roll offs etc.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

8086 said:


> What kind of Laptop is that?
> 
> My Headphones are AKG-K702
> 
> ...


Acer 4315 (Vista)


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JimP said:


> How did you create it?


Using REW sound card calibration.

Using a RCA from headphone out to mic input, then using the computers "sound" in Vista adjusting output and input. No need to have the mic connected

With the headphone out being stereo i got a adaptor.

Hope this helps


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

eclipse911t said:


> The sound card headphone out for REW is only being used to drive an input, not a nice large set of headphones. I would not consider lack luster headphone performance to be an indicator of poor frequency response when "only" driving a Pre/Pro input.


The K702s are well regarded and hardly a slouch. 

Inputs (or line out) cannot entirely be judged by the numbers. Levels of sonic detail may vary from one codec to another, regardless of the frequency curve. 

Both low end paradigm and high end b&w or paradigm may all show a flat response graph, but when it comes down to listening; the Paradigm Signatures or Bowers & Wilkins 800D will be miles apart in sound detail and quality compared to the basic Paradigm Monitor. The same is true the quality of sound from various laptops and sound cards.




Phillips said:


> Using REW sound card calibration.
> 
> Using a RCA from headphone out to mic input, then using the computers "sound" in Vista adjusting output and input. No need to have the mic connected
> 
> ...


How do we know the "line in" is properly set or has a good flat response? Wouldn't an oscilloscope be a better tool for measuring these results?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Phillips said:


> Using REW sound card calibration.
> 
> Using a RCA from headphone out to mic input, then using the computers "sound" in Vista adjusting output and input. No need to have the mic connected
> 
> ...


We're almost there.

So how do you know that the correction isn't in part due to the microphone input? The microphone input would be using the laptop's internal soundcard on a chip which when you then switch over to the usb mic, is no long used as you use the soundcard in the microphone via usb connection.

Just trying to understand if there really is a way to calibrate just the audio out or if we're somewhat stuck with no correction or correction that's probably not right.

Thanks for being patient with me.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

JimP said:


> Just trying to understand if there really is a way to calibrate just the audio out


Not with REW since there is no way to separate the effect of the output path from the input path. Input stages generally suffer more from LF roll-off than output stages, with a USB mic it is better not to use a soundcard calibration.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Phillips said:


> Here is my laptop sound card calibration file
> 
> View attachment 40099



Hi John 

I have the laptops sound card calibration file already (above), so it shouldn't be used?


----------



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy the UMIK-1. I have the same question. But with my laptop I can't callibrate the soundcart. So how do I know the audio output is correct?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

alexandertol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy the UMIK-1. I have the same question. But with my laptop I can't callibrate the soundcart. So how do I know the audio output is correct?



Hi 

Sounds like with the UMIK-1 you don't need one?

I have the Omnimic and the only reason i have asked the question is because i already have the file, more accurate etc to use or not?


----------



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am going to order the UMIK-1. 

Also I will buy the MiniDSP. 
I will only use one input conected to my sub out, and one output connected to my sub. Is this possible?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

alexandertol said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to order the UMIK-1.
> 
> ...


I'd really like to help you but this doesn't make any sense.

Please restate your question.


----------



## alexandertol (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to but the MiniDSP 2x4. I want to use it only for my subwoofer. 

- Can I use this device using only one input and one output? I am going to connect the Sub-out from my 5.1 amplifier to the input of the MiniDSP. One of the outputs I will connect to the subwoofer. I wil not use the other in and outputs. 
- I only want to use the PEQ, not the crossover, because the amplifier has already filtered the signal at 80 HZ.
- If I am correct I have to use the ADV 2.1 audio plugin, is this correct? In the example application diagram on the datasheet you see a stereo input from the stereo source and a mono output for the sub. I will only use one input. Is this possible?

I hope you can help me.

Thanks,

Alexander


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Hi Alexander

Wish I could be more help to you but I'm not that familiar with the MiniDSP 2x4.

There's probably a better thread to ask your questions.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

alexandertol said:


> I would like to but the MiniDSP 2x4. I want to use it only for my subwoofer.
> 
> - Can I use this device using only one input and one output? I am going to connect the Sub-out from my 5.1 amplifier to the input of the MiniDSP. One of the outputs I will connect to the subwoofer. I wil not use the other in and outputs.


Yes, you can use just 1 input and one output. Questions on the plug-ins are best asked on the MiniDSP software support forum, we don't have any expertise on them, sorry.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Phillips said:


> I have the laptops sound card calibration file already (above), so it shouldn't be used?


No, it shouldn't be used if the input is UMIK-1. The cal file is only valid if you are using the input you were connected to when you made it.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> No, it shouldn't be used if the input is UMIK-1. The cal file is only valid if you are using the input you were connected to when you made it.


Thanks John

I don't have a UMIK, so with any other USB mic e.g. Omnimic, Dayton UMM-6 use the sound card calibration file if possible?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Phillips said:


> I don't have a UMIK, so with any other USB mic e.g. Omnimic, Dayton UMM-6 use the sound card calibration file if possible?


No. *The cal file is only valid if you are using the input you were connected to when you made it.*


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> No. *The cal file is only valid if you are using the input you were connected to when you made it.*


Right, i only read about if you have a UMIK.


----------

